# The Constitution is my permit.



## LFOD1787 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Constitution of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts is my License To Carry firearms.

_*"The people have a right to keep and to bear arms for the common defence."*_

My question is....

Assuming I don't pay the $100 for the LTC or win the approval of the local Chief of Police.

Do I then still have the inalienable right to keep and bear arms?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't know this was a fishing forum.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Carrying w/o a LTC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LFOD1787 (Jan 24, 2013)

No, I've never owned or fired a gun, and haven't touched one in about 20 years.


----------



## LFOD1787 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't consider the questioning of an infringement on my Constitutional rights to be trolling.

I did read somewhere (but don't remember) recently that the Supreme Court in the 1940s issued a statement saying it was unconstitutional to have to pay a fee to exercise your Constitutional rights. A $100 fee for a LTC would qualify as paying to exercise a Constitutional right.

I will review those Supreme Court cases suggested earlier.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey guy, we are right there with you regarding constitutional rights, but as Wolfman pointed out, it isn't going to end well regarding carrying with no permit. Do I personally think its bullshit one has to pay $100 for a permit? Yes. I don't make the rules though, I just follow them and get my permit so I don't get jammed up down the road. Be the test case and strike down that requirement.


----------



## LFOD1787 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have no plans to carry without a permit. It would have to be resolved in court - an injunction maybe.

It's funny though as the Constitution is my permit. I will resolve it in court before I possess a firearm in this state. Every day that I am disarmed is a day that I'm left unprotected. The Founders wanted me to be armed at all times. It is my duty and right.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

We are all pro 2nd amendment here. If you want to stir shit up, get the fuck out of here. requiring you to obtain a LTC does not equate as an infringement on your 2nd amendment right. What our governor and president are trying to do however, does. You want to come here and start shit where there is a wide support for your right to carry, just let me know. I will personally erase you off this page.

Read up on other threads and see what we think of 2nd amendment. We support it across the board. Go bring a gun out with you in my jurisdiction and carry it without being duly licensed, I will arrest you for it. Actions like that, undermine the whole idea of what we are trying to do here in terms of protecting lawful gun owners.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

There are plenty of groups fighting the good fight in this toilet. Join one. Don't try and reinvent the wheel. Lets start with DISCRETIONARY licensing first. That's a problem.


----------



## LFOD1787 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Founders did not want me to seek your permission to protect myself with firearms which is what you are asking for. If you can deny me ownership of a firearm then that means it is only a privilege and not a right.

"The Constitution of most of our states (and of the United States) assert that all power is inherent in the people; that they may exercise it by themselves; that it is their right and duty to be at all times armed."- Thomas Jefferson

"Arms in the hands of citizens may be used at individual discretion in private self defense."- John Adams (The author of the Constitution of Massachusetts)


----------



## LFOD1787 (Jan 24, 2013)

The second amendment is dead.

The militia - which is necessary for the security of the free state - is dead.

There is no militia, but there are standing armies.


"The militia, when properly formed, are in fact the people themselves, ... all men capable of bearing arms;..."
— "Letters from the Federal Farmer to the Republic", 1788


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LFOD1787 said:


> The second amendment is dead.
> 
> The militia - which is necessary for the security of the free state - is dead.
> 
> ...


*OK Shitbird! You're contributing nothing here.....Take your attitude over to northeastshooters.com where you belong and leave us alone.................*


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Xanadu


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

mpd61 said:


> *Take your attitude over to northeastshooters.com where you belong and leave us alone.................*


I have the feeling he's already been there.

What's the over/under as to when he calls the police "jack-booted thugs"?


----------



## LFOD1787 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never been to that site.

I will say that I searched both the Mass Constitution and US Constitution for the word "police" and the word never appeared. Did the Founders have police forces in mind?

"We The People" were the intended law enforcement, I believe.

Ohh and before I get the boot..

Did you see in the Constitution where No Thing but gold & silver is acceptable legal tender within the states? That means that the paper funny money Federal Reserve notes are not legal tender in Massachusetts.

Article One, section ten, US Constitution

*No State shall* enter into any Treaty, Alliance, or Confederation; grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal; coin Money; emit Bills of Credit; *make any Thing but gold and silver Coin a Tender in Payment of Debts*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

LFOD1787 said:


> I've never been to that site.


You should....you'll fit right in there.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

All this talk about the founding fathers and the constitution is great and I'm a lover of history too but lets keep it in perspective. It was written with ideas from over 237 years ago. The world and this country have changed a bit. I'm not suggesting we abandon the constitution but this country has always and always will thrive on it's growth and abilty to change with those founding principles. And thats exactly what they are. Principles to build upon.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> OK
> Can I lock this botched abortion yet?


*YES*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> OK
> Can I lock this botched abortion yet?


I am thinking of aborting the poster.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Good. Fuck him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

